# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Acto de colocación de la primera piedra del embalse de Las Parras

## sergi1907

Esta mañana se ha celebrado el acto oficial de colocación de primera piedra  del embalse de Las Parras, en la localidad de Martín del Río, en Teruel, al que han asistido el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Rafael Romeo; el delegado del Gobierno en Aragón, Javier Fernández y por parte del Gobierno de Aragón, la consejera de Presidencia, Eva Almunia, el consejero de Agricultura y Alimentación, Gonzalo Arguilé y el consejero de Ciencia, Tecnología y Universidad, Javier Velasco.

Con este acto se da comienzo oficialmente a la obra de construcción de este embalse, donde ya se han realizado trabajos previos con campañas de sondeos y habilitación de accesos.

La actuación, incluida en el Pacto del Agua de Aragón, supone una inversión total por parte del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) de más de 16.300.000 euros

Foto 1: Primera piedra
Foto 2: Explicaciones técnicas
Foto 3: Estribo de la presa





http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=21451

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que parece se trata de una presa de materiales sueltos.
Supongo que no será de mucha capacidad dado que no hay casi distancia entre San Martín del río y Báguena, unos 4 Kilómetros.
En Google se puede ver que se inundará toda la zona de huertas aguas arriba de San Martín.
De todas formas es uno más en la lista y el primero, me parece, en el Jiloca.
Gracias Sergi por la información

----------


## jlois

Perfecto, Sergi, presenciamos casi en directo el inicio o nacimiento de una nueva presa...eso es bueno, aunque seguramente siempre habrá ciertos daños colaterales.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Luján

Declaración de Impacto Ambiental de la obra (BOE 131 de 30 de mayo de 2009; Resolución de 4 de mayo de 2009, de la Secretaría de Estado de Cambio Climático)

Archivo Adjunto en PDF.

Todo lo que hay en BOE sobre esta presa:




> Otros Poderes Adjudicadores (BOE de 16/12/2010 - Sección V)
>        Resolución de la Sociedad estatal "Aguas de  la Cuenca del Ebro, S.A." por la que se hace pública la adjudicación de  los servicios de asistencia técnica y ambiental, vigilancia,  coordinación de seguridad y salud, y control de ejecución de las obras  correspondientes al proyecto de embalse de Las Parras (Teruel) y de los  trabajos de implantación de su plan de emergencia. Clave: AT-117-1.  Cofinanciado por Fondos MINER, a través del Instituto para la  Reestructuración de la Minería del Carbón y Desarrollo Alternativo de  las Comarcas Mineras.
> Más... (Referencia BOE-B-2010-43031)       Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (BOE de 14/12/2010 - Sección V)
>        Anuncio de la Confederación Hidrográfica del  Ebro sobre la necesidad de la ocupación de los bienes incluidos en el  expediente de expropiación forzosa "Proyecto 05/03 del Embalse de Las  Parras. Addenda 09/07, n.º 1 y Addenda 09/08, n.º 2". Expediente n.º 1.  Término Municipal de Martín del Río (Teruel).
> Más... (Referencia BOE-B-2010-42762)       Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (BOE de 14/12/2010 - Sección V)
>        Anuncio de la Confederación Hidrográfica del  Ebro sobre la necesidad de la ocupación de los bienes incluidos en el  expediente de expropiación forzosa "Proyecto 05/03 del Embalse de Las  Parras. Addenda 09/07, n.º 1 y Addenda 09/08, n.º 2. Líneas eléctricas".  Expediente n.º 2. Término Municipal de Martín del Río (Teruel).
> Más... (Referencia BOE-B-2010-42763)       Otros Poderes Adjudicadores (BOE de 16/09/2010 - Sección V)
>        Resolución de la Sociedad estatal "Aguas de  la Cuenca del Ebro, S.A." por la que se hace pública la adjudicación del  contrato de Ejecución de las obras del Proyecto del embalse de Las  Parras (Teruel) y sus dos Adendas, así como su Declaración de Impacto  Ambiental. Clave: O-117.
> Más... (Referencia BOE-B-2010-31825)       Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (BOE de 08/09/2010 - Sección V)
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Después de leer lo puesto por Luján, he de corregir lo escrito en mi mensaje anterior.
No está en el Jiloca sino en un afluente por su izquierda, llamado barranco de las Parras, con lo que no se afecta el tramo de huerta que mencionaba.
Sí que es pequeño ya que parece será de 5,8 Hm3.

----------

